# THE  Pig sticker for bullsprig1100



## Razor Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

Here ya go , have a look-see at this thing . This is a get-r-done , and have-some-fun kind-a knife. This thing is 3/16 thick, 1 1/2 inches wide and almost 13 inches long. The blade is 440C that has been sand blasted and wiped down with boiled linseed oil. The handles are green canvas micarta. This thing is built like a tank, the guards and pommel are pinned and tig welded and the handles are bolted on . Ain't no pig gonna tear it up to easy. I am not done with the sheath yet, but will post pictures when i am . Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 13, 2010)

Scott, that is very nice!  Very symmetrical, and looks strong.
Dan


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 13, 2010)

That's the biggest neck knife I've ever seen!


----------



## 10mmhunter (Sep 13, 2010)

Scott, that's one fine looking blade. It should more than fill the shoes of the one he is retiring!


----------



## DROP POINT (Sep 13, 2010)

That'll get the job done! Good job Scott.

Davin


----------



## arcame (Sep 13, 2010)

dang man, just awsome


----------



## emtguy (Sep 13, 2010)

what one of those cost?


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice work Scott! I'll have to get one of those from ya one of these days!


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

emtguy said:


> what one of those cost?



pm sent to ya. Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Very nice work Scott! I'll have to get one of those from ya one of these days!



 Hey Becca , just say the word , and i will get to it for you.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 13, 2010)

STRONG LIKE BULL!  I mean pig!  Nice work Scott!!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

another fine creation , looks good Scott


----------



## bg7m (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, that is a nice knife!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 14, 2010)

*New knife*

You done good buddy


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Sep 14, 2010)

suueeee thats nasty!! get it suueeee, pig sticker. Well atleast I got a good laugh out of it. Great work as always big man!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue grass in Georgia said:


> suueeee thats nasty!! get it suueeee, pig sticker. Well atleast I got a good laugh out of it. Great work as always big man!!



    I hear ya Danny, you aint right man. 
  Thanks for the kind words guys. Scott


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2010)

Fine lookin knife Scott!


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 14, 2010)

That is one fine Knife


----------



## wooddog (Sep 15, 2010)

Dang what a knife, it should last a lifetime .


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Sep 15, 2010)

Now that there is a sure enough **** kinda knife. Man I like that thing.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking good Scott!  Hefty for sure!


----------



## bristol_bound (Sep 16, 2010)

That is an awesome blade, I love that thing. Congratulates to the new owner!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 22, 2010)

Got my hands on the Pigsticker today, and all I can say is WOW!!! The feel and balance of this knife is amazing. Scott built it like the perverbial brick ****house....I will try to put it to work this weekend and show some pics of it in action on Scotts other thread...


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Got my hands on the Pigsticker today, and all I can say is WOW!!! The feel and balance of this knife is amazing. Scott built it like the perverbial brick ****house....I will try to put it to work this weekend and show some pics of it in action on Scotts other thread...



I am glad you like it . Can't wait to see some pictures of it in action.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Pictures , we need pictures  !  Alright folks you have had a full weekend , didn't anyone kill anything ?


----------



## carver (Sep 28, 2010)

good looking blade Scott


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 29, 2010)

I killed alot.......Of time....Ran bears in N.C Friday, and got a safe driving award on the way home. Hunted all night Saturday, and not even a run...It was sorry.....Koyote76, Huntin_Dobbs, and I put the miles on too...Nothing to show for it


----------

